# Need a solution.



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

So, I'm working in Alberta and just got let go from my job. Most companies here are IBEW 424, and if you have a journeyman ticket here, you've got yourself a license to print money, if you're an apprentice, little slimmer on choices. I have 3 months experience, technically as a starter. I am not indentured with the Alberta government yet. So my dilemma. I want to continue pursuing an electrical career, but I can't join the union because I'm not an indentured apprentice, and you need to be to join the union. Does anyone in the province or elsewhere have any clue of getting around this problem?


----------



## smitty1358 (Dec 5, 2009)

*need a soulotion*

I call Bullsh$#@. How can you get indentured without being a member of 424s appt. program? An indentured helper is someone who has been through 1yr. of an IBEW appt. program!


----------



## smitty1358 (Dec 5, 2009)

*need a soulotion*

Get a clue and go apply at 424s school, start there!


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

smitty1358 said:


> I call Bullsh$#@. How can you get indentured without being a member of 424s appt. program? An indentured helper is someone who has been through 1yr. of an IBEW appt. program!


No offense to Aaron, but Canada's WEIRD, smitty. They have different labor (labour) laws than the USA. And Aaron, I have no idea how to help you. If you were here in the States, smitty's advice is sound. You likely should go to 424, and discuss it with them. If anyone can help you, it's 424.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wheres BCSPARKYGIRL?? Shell know!


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Small town living does not allow much when looking for starting careers.
Your options are limited either you can sit back and wait till the Union needs people or go out find a non union shop and get in with them. The big problems will be if you wait for the union to need your help you may be eligible for retirement before this comes about, if you go non union you can kiss your chances of getting in the union good bye until you get your Journeyman’s license. 
The other option is get out and move to the city, Edmonton has many opportunities.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Call up what passes for a labor department in your area. Make sure you were treated fairly. I would also call up the local union(not the training hall) and ask them if you've been treated fairly. Work on joining the union by whatever the proscribed method is.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have no problems driving to Edmonton for work, and will probably be calling contractors in Edmonton and area today. The Edmonton IBEW office has open houses every thursday, so I'll probably check that out too.


----------

